# RIP Freya



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

We made the decision this weekend to put Freya down. All day Saturday she had been loving and spent the evening between hubby and I watching TV. He got up to use the restroom and then turn off the TV. He was about 4 feet away from her and she just started growling. His back was to her, he said her name and she charged and snapped at him. I screamed her name and she stopped and looked at me.

I felt so guilty taking her there today. I've worked so hard to teach her that the vet was a safe place. That going for a ride in the car means something fun. I hope that she is at peace and that she understands that I only ever wanted the best for her.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl I very sorry for your loss? What did she have?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know how hard you've worked with this girl, I'm so sorry for your loss, please dont blame yourself, we can only do what we can do(

Hang in there, hugs to you all.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I just feel sick to my stomach, thought I was going to vomit at the vet's office. I lied to her and told her she was a silly girl for being afraid of the vet tech.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You did what you had to do, and it's one of the worst things for anyone to have to do( I know you feel terrible right now.

You gave her what you could and I'm sure she appreciated and loved you for it, but I think she had demons in her that no one could get rid of,,like you said, I'm sure she is at peace with those demons .


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

so sorry....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You and your family are in my thoughts. 
How hard it was for you, and you were very strong to do this, to release Freya~giving her peace at last. 
Run Free Freya!!!


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Impossible decision, but seems like the right choice.

RIP Freya


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My symapthies on your loss. I have been following the other thread, and know you did everything you could. I know it had to be a very difficult decision for you. Please find some solace in the fact that Freya is know free and at peace, and no longer a prisoner of the fears she could not overcome, and/or some neurological problem that kept her in a constant state of anxiety. Run free and happy at the bridge dear Freya. Prayers for you and your family Dianerra.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Freya. You did all that you could do for her. She was just too far gone for you to save her but we all know that you worked very hard with her.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:hugs:to you and your family. I am so very sorry. Run free Freya.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know how unbelievably hard this is, I am sorry, and commend you for having the strength to try so hard with her, and to make know when it was time to release her.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That was such a hard decision to make but you did the best thing under the circumstances. Thankfully, you made the decision before anyone was injured. Poor girl, now she has the peace should couldn't find in life. It's a miserable time, so sorry.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You did the right thing... It's often said dogs like her are sick... And try as she might, the illness is always in her mind and the only cure for it is to be put to rest.

It is one of the hardest decisions a dog owner will ever make. When I put my dearest Dutch to sleep there was very little doubt in my mind, she was in horrible pain, suffering and old beyond her breed's expectations. I could not rush the vet to put her down fast enough, my gentle lady did not deserve such pain.

But to look at your young dog's healthy body, to lie to them and kill them is a burden I hope to never experience again... My girl was only two. I could not keep her because of real bad problems with the other dogs and I could not rehome her and have a clean conscience of it. On her last day she got all that bad peopel food.. I put her harness on, I asked if she wanted to go for a ride and told her how good she was while she wiggled and smiled excitedly. To worsen it her vein failed and spurted blood everywhere, but she got enough euthasol in to make her sleep while the vet got another needle full and ended her. 

I was broken so badly for days I didn't know how I'd make it myself. She was my heart.

I know what you are going through and you have my genuine sympathy.

Rest in Paradise sweet Freya.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry.

i want to commend you for having the courage and wisdom to make one of the most difficult decisions i'm sure you'll ever have to make.

take care of yourself, it will get easier as the time passes. you did your best.

many blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Sorry you were in the position to make this decision. I am aware of the problems you've been experiencing and I think you did the best thing. You tried, but the situation was too stressful for all involved. 
RIP Freya. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

In Norse mythology, Freya is a goddess of love and fertility, and the most beautiful and propitious of the goddesses. She is the patron goddess of crops and birth, the symbol of sensuality and was called upon in matters of love. She loves music, spring and flowers, and is particularly fond of the elves (fairies). Freya is one of the foremost goddesses of the Vanir. 
Freya lives in the beautiful palace Folkvang ("field of folk"), a place where love songs are always played, and her hall is Sessrumnir. She divides the slain warriors with Odin: one half goes to her palace, while the other half goes to Valhalla.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a pic of Freya in her hall... we will scatter her ashes here


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

A beautiful final resting place for Freya.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How lovely...may she rest in peace there.


----------

